# Eh carapau!



## CarlitosMS

Olá a todos

Gostava de saber o que quer dizer o título desta canção do Eduardo Sant'Ana do verão de 1996.

Quando elas passam, digo logo p'ra mim
Eh carapau! Eh carapau!
Mas que mania tenho eu de ser assim
Eh carapau! Eh carapau!

Também queria saber se esta canção tem duplo sentido, ou seja, se é pimba ou não.

Um abraço

Carlos


----------



## Vanda

Olá, Carlos. Vendo o dicionário descobri que carapau é uso coloquial português e quer dizer: muito magro, mas como não conheço nem a música nem o uso, deixo aos lusos nos esclarecer mais.


----------



## Carfer

'_Carapau_' é um peixe, muito popular em Portugal. Evidentemente, neste caso não é nesse sentido que está usado. Nunca ouvi ninguém usar _'Eh carapau!_' como interjeição, nem, aliás, no sentido de '_magro'_. O que me parece é que é um eufemismo, encontrado pelo autor da letra para não dizer _'Eh caralho'_, interjeição, essa sim, frequentemente usada. Se a canção, que não conheço, da mesma forma que também nunca ouvi falar do cantor, deixar transparecer um cunho brejeiro noutros trechos, é quase de certeza isso. Possivelmente será mesmo pimba.


----------



## Fanaya

O '_carapau_' é o '_jurel_' em espanhol, não é, Carfer?


----------



## englishmania

Lembro-me de uma personagem interpretada pelo António Feio, que dizia essa frase. De resto, nunca ouvi (a não ser por pessoas a imitarem essa personagem).


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> O '_carapau_' é o '_jurel_' em espanhol, não é, Carfer?


 
Sim, se estás a falar do '_jurel'_ que também é conhecido como _'chicharro_', que é, aliás, outro dos nomes que tem em português.

P.S. Vi o vídeo e é realmente música pimba. Também não tenho grandes dúvidas de que o é um eufemismo para o que indiquei.


----------



## aldametrass

Olá a todos. Carapau realmente é um peixe da mesma família do chicharro. Carfer e Vanda, peço desculpa, mas estão completamente enganados. Em calão português (português coloquial), "eh carapau" não significa nem magro nem caralho. "Carapau" é uma expressão que é utilizada para designar uma mulher muito atraente, com boas formas, também dita "muito boa" ou "jeitosa" ou ainda "boa como o milho". "Eh carapau!" é um piropo usado quando passa uma destas mulheres na rua. A música é pimba.


----------



## Alentugano

aldametrass said:


> "Eh carapau!" é um piropo usado quando passa uma destas mulheres na rua.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Lembro-me de uma personagem interpretada pelo António Feio, que dizia essa frase. De resto, nunca ouvi (a não ser por pessoas a imitarem essa personagem).





> "Eh carapau!" é um piropo usado quando passa uma destas mulheres na rua.


Eu também nunca ouvi, como disse, mas, nessa matéria de pimbalhices, há muita coisa que me passa ao lado. O que me questiono é se não foi a canção do Sant'Ana e os _sketches_ do António Feio que lançaram a expressão ou se esta já preexistia e os influenciou a eles. Entendo a lógica de chamar, por exemplo, '_brasa_' à mulher _'boa como o milho'_ que refere aldametrass, mas não consigo ver a relação dela com o '_carapau_' (embora, em boa verdade, esperar encontrar lógica nestas coisas também não revele grande sagacidade). Já não me custa nada, pelo contrário, dentro do contexto e da lógica pimba, encontrar um segundo sentido ao termo, na linha, também por exemplo, do aparentemente inocente _'bacalhau quer alho'_ do Quim Barreiros. Até porque o género pimba é indissociável desses duplos sentidos e trocadilhos sexuais, não é apenas má música.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Carfer said:


> Eu também nunca ouvi, como disse, mas, nessa matéria de pimbalhices, há muita coisa que me passa ao lado. O que me questiono é se não foi a canção do Sant'Ana e os _sketches_ do António Feio que lançaram a expressão ou se esta já preexistia e os influenciou a eles. Entendo a lógica de chamar, por exemplo, '_brasa_' à mulher _'boa como o milho'_ que refere aldametrass, mas não consigo ver a relação dela com o '_carapau_' (embora, em boa verdade, esperar encontrar lógica nestas coisas também não revele grande sagacidade). Já não me custa nada, pelo contrário, dentro do contexto e da lógica pimba, encontrar um segundo sentido ao termo, na linha, também por exemplo, do aparentemente inocente _'bacalhau quer alho'_ do Quim Barreiros. Até porque o género pimba é indissociável desses duplos sentidos e trocadilhos sexuais, não é apenas má música.



O bacalhau quer alho não é do Quim Barreiros, mas do Saul Ricardo.


----------



## Carfer

CarlitosMS said:


> O bacalhau quer alho não é do Quim Barreiros, mas do Saul Ricardo.


 
Por aí já vê o que percebo disso, mas começou por ser um imitador do Quim Barreiros, não foi? Em todo o caso, lembro-me dele, um miúdo que ainda nem dez anos tinha, com ar todo malandreco, a cantar na televisão brejeirices como _'bacalhau quer alho'_ e _'Os pitos'._ E espantava-me, claro, que se permitisse que uma criança fosse assim abusada, mas julgando que o tinham posto a imitar um adulto. Afinal, a canção tinha sido escrita para ele! Muito me conta!


----------



## joaosilva

Quanto aos peixes: Trata-se da mesma espécie, só que de tamanhos diferentes, âmbitos de utilização diferentes, etc. Em Portugal: Chicharros (costumam ser os mais graúdos), carapaus, joaquinzinhos (os mais pequenos). Em Espanha: Chicharros/jureles (jurel é "mais fino", usado de forma oficial por exemplo pelo ministério da pesca, etc.) usado por quase toda a gente, chicharritos (os pequenos).

Quanto ao _eh carapau!_, é uma interjeição de admiração, surpresa, agrado, satisfação... muito usada, é verdade, por muitos homens quando vêm uma gaja boa (É muito usado mesmo!). Mas isso não quer dizer que só se utiliza nesse contexto. Muito menos que se lhe chama carapau a uma mulher boa. "Acaba de passar por aqui um carapau..." Absurdo! Acaba por ser parecida às interjeições: _eh pá!, eh lá! Fogo!_, etc.
Além do mais a interjeição poderá ser usada tanto por homens como por mulheres para se referirem, tanto a homens como a mulheres (obviamente, limitado pela brejeirice que cada qual quiser deixar transparecer).
Quanto à sua origem, não posso afirmar, mas parece-me que, tal como dizia o Carfer, é para substituir o _eh, caralho!_ da mesma maneira que o _caraças!_ ou o _Fogo!_ no caso do _Foda-se!_


----------



## englishmania

E eu a pensar que as mulheres se queriam como as _sardinhas_....


----------



## joaosilva

englishmania said:


> E eu a pensar que as mulheres se queriam como as _sardinhas_....



pequeninas...


----------



## anaczz

englishmania said:


> E eu a pensar que as mulheres se queriam como as _sardinhas_....





joaosilva said:


> pequeninas...


Gordas...


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> E eu a pensar que as mulheres se queriam como as _sardinhas_....





joaosilva said:


> pequeninas...





anaczz said:


> Gordas...


 
E agora é a época delas! Que estou eu a fazer aqui?


----------



## joaosilva

Carfer said:


> E agora é a época delas! Que estou eu a fazer aqui?



Das gajas ou das sardinhas? Das duas?! Bora!!!


----------

